# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Απότομη απώλεια βάρους

## birmin

Καλημέρα.
Είμαι 40 ετών και λόγω προσωπικών προβλημάτων, που περιλαμβάνουν ισχυρότατο άγχος (όχι σε οικονομικό επίπεδο που είναι της μόδας, αλλά συναισθηματικής φύσης) και ίσως κατάθλιψη (λέω "ίσως", γιατί δεν έχω γνώσεις ψυχολογίας ώστε να αυτοδιαγνωστώ), έχω χάσει περίπου 11 κιλά (~το 13% του βάρους μου) μέσα σε 1-2 μήνες από την αρχή του έτους και έκτοτε δεν μπορώ να τα ξανακερδίσω.

Όχι ότι είμαι λιτοδίαιτος, μάλλον κανονικές είναι οι ποσότητες του φαγητού που καταναλώνω, τέλος πάντων όσο έτρωγα και πριν τρώω και τώρα. Είχα κοιλίτσα, γενικά λεπτό σουλούπι πάντως, τώρα μοιάζω σαν να φοράω δανεικά ρούχα.
Δεν είναι δηλαδή ότι είμαι πλέον "λεπτός", είμαι πολύ αδύνατος, τα πόδια μου μοιάζουν με ανορεξικού ανθρώπου.

Εξαιρουμένης (μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου) της περίπτωσης ασθένειας, είναι αναμενόμενο να γίνεσαι πετσί και κόκκαλο λόγω άγχους και στενοχώριας, χωρίς καταχρήσεις (ποτού, τσιγάρων -καπνίζω όσο και πριν, περί το μισό πακέτο ημερησίως-, με μια δυσκολία στον ύπνο, αλλά όχι "αϋπνία" κλπ) ;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Παστελι

Μηπως εισαι ερωτeυμενος?:P

----------


## empar

> Καλημέρα.
> Είμαι 40 ετών και λόγω προσωπικών προβλημάτων, που περιλαμβάνουν ισχυρότατο άγχος (όχι σε οικονομικό επίπεδο που είναι της μόδας, αλλά συναισθηματικής φύσης) και ίσως κατάθλιψη (λέω "ίσως", γιατί δεν έχω γνώσεις ψυχολογίας ώστε να αυτοδιαγνωστώ), έχω χάσει περίπου 11 κιλά (~το 13% του βάρους μου) μέσα σε 1-2 μήνες από την αρχή του έτους και έκτοτε δεν μπορώ να τα ξανακερδίσω.
> 
> Όχι ότι είμαι λιτοδίαιτος, μάλλον κανονικές είναι οι ποσότητες του φαγητού που καταναλώνω, τέλος πάντων όσο έτρωγα και πριν τρώω και τώρα. Είχα κοιλίτσα, γενικά λεπτό σουλούπι πάντως, τώρα μοιάζω σαν να φοράω δανεικά ρούχα.
> Δεν είναι δηλαδή ότι είμαι πλέον "λεπτός", είμαι πολύ αδύνατος, τα πόδια μου μοιάζουν με ανορεξικού ανθρώπου.
> 
> Εξαιρουμένης (μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου) της περίπτωσης ασθένειας, είναι αναμενόμενο να γίνεσαι πετσί και κόκκαλο λόγω άγχους και στενοχώριας, χωρίς καταχρήσεις (ποτού, τσιγάρων -καπνίζω όσο και πριν, περί το μισό πακέτο ημερησίως-, με μια δυσκολία στον ύπνο, αλλά όχι "αϋπνία" κλπ) ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Αφού όσο έτρωγες πριν τρως και τώρα ας εξετάσουμε τι απώλειες ενέργειας έχεις. Έχει αυξηθεί η σωματική σου δραστηριότητα;; Οι κενώσεις σου είναι φυσιολογικές;

----------


## birmin

Aνεξαρτήτως της ακριβούς φύσης του προβλήματος, ανέφερα ήδη ότι είναι συναισθηματικής φύσης. 

Από κενώσεις και καθημερινή δραστηριότητα είμαι στα ίδια ακριβώς με παλαιότερα.


Πώς να το πω... Αισθάνομαι ότι "λιώνω", ότι διαλύομαι εσωτερικά, έχω συνέχεια ένα βάρος, θέλω να πέσω να κοιμηθώ και να ξυπνήσω μετά από 3-4 μήνες επειδή είμαι σε κατάσταση "αναμονής" για εξαιρετικά κρίσιμα ζητήματα, είμαι τόσο κουρασμένος ψυχολογικά που δυσκολεύομαι ακόμα και να αναπνεύσω κάποιες φορές.

Αυτά τα οικτρά δικαιολογούν από μόνα τους την απότομη απώλεια βάρους και την αδυναμία επαναπρόσληψής του;

----------


## Remedy

οχι ανεξαρτητως της υπαρξης οργανικου προβληματος!
εφοσον εκτιμας οτι τρως πανω κατω τα ιδια, πρεπει να κανεις εξετασεις.
εχεις ιστορικο διαβητη στην οικογενεια σου?
πρεπει να ψαξεις ζαχαρο και θυρεοειδη κι οτι αλλο σου συστησει καποιος γιατρος..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου !! Η απωλεια κιλων ειναι μεγαλη για τοσο χρονικο διαστημα...Καλο θα ειναι πρωτα να κανεις γενικες εξετασεις, ενα check-up (καρδιογραφημα, θυρεοειδη, κτλ..) ωστε να δεις να παιζει κατι οργανικο...συνηθως στον υπερθυρεοειδισμο κ στο διαβητη χανεις αποτομα βαρος ενω τρως κανονικα...Αν αποκλειστει καθε πιθανο παθολογικο αιτιο, μετα παμε στο ψυχολογικο οπου θα σου εκανε πιστευω καλο να επισκευτεις καποιο ψυχολογο/ψυχοθεραπευτη ωστε να σε βοηθησει να εντοπισεις που οφειλεται η αλλαγη αυτη κ ενδεχομενως να κανεις κατι να το διορθωσεις...

Περα απ το θεμα του φαγητου, εχεις μηπως κι αλλες σωματικες ενοχλησεις, πχ δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις, αγχωνεσαι, σε πιανουν ταχυκαρδιες, ψυχοσωματικα κτλ ?? Συνεβη μηπως καποιο γεγονος που σε στρεσαρισε η σε στενοχωρησε ?? Υπαρχει κατι που μπορεις τελοσ παντων να το αποδωσεις ??

----------


## Kynthia

Χρησιμοποιώ προσωπικά προϊόντα απώλειας βάρους Lipovon. Πολύ καλό προϊόν για μένα. Για μια περίοδο τεσσάρων εβδομάδων, έχασα 7 κιλά! Καλή τύχη σε όλους.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Καλημέρα.
> Είμαι 40 ετών και λόγω προσωπικών προβλημάτων, που περιλαμβάνουν ισχυρότατο άγχος (όχι σε οικονομικό επίπεδο που είναι της μόδας, αλλά συναισθηματικής φύσης) και ίσως κατάθλιψη (λέω "ίσως", γιατί δεν έχω γνώσεις ψυχολογίας ώστε να αυτοδιαγνωστώ), έχω χάσει περίπου 11 κιλά (~το 13% του βάρους μου) μέσα σε 1-2 μήνες από την αρχή του έτους και έκτοτε δεν μπορώ να τα ξανακερδίσω.
> 
> Όχι ότι είμαι λιτοδίαιτος, μάλλον κανονικές είναι οι ποσότητες του φαγητού που καταναλώνω, τέλος πάντων όσο έτρωγα και πριν τρώω και τώρα. Είχα κοιλίτσα, γενικά λεπτό σουλούπι πάντως, τώρα μοιάζω σαν να φοράω δανεικά ρούχα.
> Δεν είναι δηλαδή ότι είμαι πλέον "λεπτός", είμαι πολύ αδύνατος, τα πόδια μου μοιάζουν με ανορεξικού ανθρώπου.
> 
> Εξαιρουμένης (μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου) της περίπτωσης ασθένειας, είναι αναμενόμενο να γίνεσαι πετσί και κόκκαλο λόγω άγχους και στενοχώριας, χωρίς καταχρήσεις (ποτού, τσιγάρων -καπνίζω όσο και πριν, περί το μισό πακέτο ημερησίως-, με μια δυσκολία στον ύπνο, αλλά όχι "αϋπνία" κλπ) ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


 ακριβως το ιδιο επαθα εγω μετα τον θανατο του πατερα μου... ελιωνα σιγα σιγα..κ τελικα ειχα υπερθυρεοειδισμο..ελεγχεις αμεσα ορμονες θυρεοειδη..οκ?κ αν δε ειναι απο αυτο ειναι απλη σκτη καταθλιψη που προκαλει απωλεια βαρους ακομα κ οταν τρωμε.

----------


## Kynthia

Τι πιστεύετε γι 'αυτό:
Καθεμία από τις κάψουλες για τη μείωση του βάρους περιέχει:
LIPOVON COMPLEX FORMULA® 400mg: 
Hoodia Gordonii Extract (20:1) - 350mg
Garcinia Cambogia Extract - 50mg
Δοσολογία: 1 κάψουλα ημερησίως, το πρωί.

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Τι πιστεύετε γι 'αυτό:
> Καθεμία από τις κάψουλες για τη μείωση του βάρους περιέχει:
> LIPOVON COMPLEX FORMULA® 400mg: 
> Hoodia Gordonii Extract (20:1) - 350mg
> Garcinia Cambogia Extract - 50mg
> Δοσολογία: 1 κάψουλα ημερησίως, το πρωί.


Δοκιμασες με φυσικους τροπους δλδ διατροφη και ασκηση και δεν ειχες αποτελεσμα? Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποιος επιλεγει ενα χαπι για να αδυνατισει. Επισης δεν θεωρω καλο και σωστο το να χανεις 7 κιλα μεσα σε εναν μηνα , δεν ξερω τι κιλα εχεις και ποσα στοχευεις να χασεις ομως αν το πας ετσι θα "κρεμασεις" . 
Εγω με διατροφη και γυμναστικη εχασα 9 κιλα μεσα σε 5 μηνες. 1-2 κιλακια θελω ακομα και ειμαι οκ. Γενικως θελει υπομονη και ειμαι υπερμαχος των φυσικων λυσεων .

----------

